

Can astronomy explain the biblical Star of Bethlehem? - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2014-12-astronomy-biblical-star-bethlehem.html

======
MaysonL
Note Arthur Clarke's story, _The Star_ :
[http://www.uni.edu/morgans/astro/course/TheStar.pdf](http://www.uni.edu/morgans/astro/course/TheStar.pdf)

------
dalke
The idea of tying the account of Matthew to an actual astronomical event is a
perennial. I remember as a kid the local planetarium running a Christmas show
of what the skies would look like for the closest remarkable events.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_of_Bethlehem#Astronomical_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_of_Bethlehem#Astronomical_object)
has more on the idea.

